# How long does it take you to edit and size a cliets photos



## Seven7109 (Sep 18, 2007)

Just wondering the time it takes everyone to get a clients photos done and back to them ? With the editing process and sizing what do you do and what programs do you use ?

I am working on the wedding photos I did this past Saturday and may not be done untill this weekend or so, is that too long to keep someone waiting ?


----------



## Garbz (Sep 18, 2007)

If they want it done properly by me they can expect to wait at least a week. But then this is not my profession, this is my hobby and thus takes a lower priority than other things.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 18, 2007)

I think that a week is about the time that you (and they) should grant yourself for all the editing work that is necessary with something like an entire wedding. Says (same as in Garbz's case) an amateur photographer. The pros might be a lot faster and they might know many more "actions" than I do, and they might have many more extra downloads (plus a less stone-aged version of PS) than I have. 

I work with the RAW files first, then convert them, and then do the rest in PS, i.e. all the cropping, resizing, watermarking etc. And I still don't know how to do any "batch"-this or "batch"-that action, either.


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 18, 2007)

Generally that information should be specified in your contract and it is dependent on the work they paid for as well as time, however, I would say a week is more then reasonable. Up to a month is not even ridiculous. (Then again, people who are comleteing the product in this time frame will generally be working on an album or DVD slide show)


----------



## heip (Sep 19, 2007)

I think a two week turnaround is not unreasonable.


----------



## Holly Marie (Sep 19, 2007)

When I got married in june, I had to wait almost a month to get my pictures back! She was not very good at all and the pictures didn't look good at all!


----------



## jstuedle (Sep 19, 2007)

When I shot weddings it was film. I shot the film and would show pruffs in about 10 days to sell the final package. Then another 2 weeks for the labs turnaround time and album assembly and delivery. Today with digital I would think 2 weeks total would be the limit.


----------



## EOS_JD (Sep 19, 2007)

It depends on how much editing you do. For proofs I don't do too much and edit only in lightroom and I can have these ready pretty quickly.  I can also upload to the web for viewing (rather than printing if necessary) so turnaround can be less than a week.

If the couple are on their honeymoon, I'll use some of the time to edit some images to show styles of what can be done too..... two weeks is certainly not an unreasonable timescale and it also depends on how busy you are.  More work = longer timescale.


----------



## Seven7109 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone  They just wanted all the photos on a disc (no prints or proofs ) I shot in jpeg as I have not learned raw yet.


----------



## teachflute (Sep 19, 2007)

Seven7109 said:


> Thanks everyone  They just wanted all the photos on a disc (no prints or proofs ) I shot in jpeg as I have not learned raw yet.



It really depends on how much time you want to devote to editing.  Personally, I put all of my weddings online so I can try to get some print sales from the guests in attendance.  I try to have 100 or so photos online within a week.  The edited DVD goes to the b/g in about 2 weeks with 300-500 photos on it.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm sure if you call around to pro wedding photographers...the average turn around will be somewhere between 2 weeks and 3 months...sometimes much longer.

It really depends on how much editing you do.  Personally, I probably spend two times as long editing (sometimes more), as I do shooting.  So for a 6 hour wedding shoot, I might spend 12 to 20 hours editing.  I have a full time job, besides photography, so finding 20 hours isn't easy.  

The key is letting them know beforehand and possibly keeping them in the loop as to when you might be finished.  For some couples, a quick turn around is important...for some, it's not.  I prefer to take the time to make each shot as good as I can...and I like to have clients who prefer quality over speed.


----------



## Seven7109 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks  
I am thinking it will be closer to 2 weeks, I have uploaded the pictures on my website (smug mug ) so if anyone has time to take a look and give me some feedback on how they look on your monitor I would be gratfull


----------



## subimatt (Sep 20, 2007)

I usually have the CDs in the mail in about 2 weeks.


----------



## emogirl (Sep 20, 2007)

I usually have wedding images edited down to 300 or so, and it takes anywhere from 12-20 hours to do the editing. That is with retouching/enhancements/resizing etc...I start with raw files, and end up with PSD's, Jpeg's for printing, and low res. jpeg's for website.   They are then taken to my  printers for 4x6 prints, which i pick up the following week and then get into an album and present the b&G with the following week...so usually about 2 1/2 - 3 weeks.   My clients order enlargements thru me, and turn around time is about 2 weeks on those.  If clients are only get CD's, i usually have it for them in a week - week & a half.  

  Yes, i could get my prints faster etc...but i do approx 3 paying jobs a week, (plus freebies), so I spend ALOT of hours editing, so I have one day a week for dropping off/picking up orders at my printers.  One day for sorting/filling orders etc.   I try to have edit every job edited within a week...otherwise i would be sorely behind!!!   Over the spring/summer/fall months I spend about 35 hours a week just  editing!!!  not to mention shooting time and being a mother/wife. 

  Anyone who says 3 weeks is too long to get thier wedding pix if impatient and unrealistic....  Remember that most people who shoot weddings, also have another full time job to work in between....so expect reasonable amount of time. So , i guess in the end, 3-4 weeks is a reasonable amount of time to wait for prints, longer is you are an extremely busy photographer, maybe 2 weeks for cd's only.  People have to realize that you have other jobs (photo or otherwise) and have to expect reasonable amount of working time.

And yes, write it into your contract.


----------



## Seven7109 (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow emogirl you are one busy lady !!! Thanks for your advice  This was my first wedding and my first paying job so I am still so unsure of expectations in this business.

I have a job ( non photography ) thats takes up time so it helps to know that 2 weeks will be ok to get it done.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi,
My turn around of 500-800 fully enhanced images runs between 2-3 weeks.
I depends most on how much you are booked, how many photos you plan on giving a client and how polished you wanna make them.
Hope that helps!


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 22, 2007)

Oh, you needed workflow too...sorry:

1. Back up cards (normally around 20 Gigs Plus-two photographers)
2. Sort and Develope in Lighroom  (normal pull about 1000 photos)  Render.  Ship to Folder called "Processed"
3. Pull up  "Processed" folder in the Browser in PS3 and pull 50 images at a time.  Retouch photos individually, and ship off to "Finished" Folder.  Work through all images.
4.  Rename all images in Final Folder
5.  Back up Finals Folder to External Drive
6.  Automate BW batch of Final Folders saved to new folder called "BW"
7.  Rename all images in BW folder and move to Finals Folder
8.  Automate 4x6 Bordered Proof Images for Web Gallery-saved to new folder called "4x6"
9.  Move Black and White Images back to BW folder.
10.  Burn Client Copies using Unlead Burn Now to DVD
11.  Print DVD printable DVD labels on Epson 3800 Disk Printer
12.  Package in 8.5x11 Disc Album with Favorite Image in 8.5x11
13.  Upload 4x6 bordered proofs to Collages.net
14.  Send client an e-mail (or call) with letter saying Images are up for proofing and images discs are being mailed.
15.  Design Album using combination of YSI, Graphic Authority and Pixel Creator Pro  and render as PSD file.  Save in new PSD folder.
16.  Automate PSD file to render as JPG-save in new JPG file.
17.  Upload album proof to Collages.
18.  Make client changes if necessary.
19.  Order Album (s)


----------



## AprilRamone (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for posting that Cindy.  It was really helpful!  

Now I have questions about Lightroom, but I won't jack this thread...


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't think Lightroom would be a jack......it shaved almost a week off the time it used to take me to edit.  Lightroom is a GodSend!!!!!!  
I used to have to upload cards to their own files due to having craploads of different cameras, but with lightroom you can stick them in one giant folder because it ignores same numbered files.
Then I used to have to do my pulls in PS and transfer to Capture One to do my exposure and white balance edits.  That transfer time took forever.  Then I had to transfer them back to PS.
Lightroom saves your files/backing them up simultaneously.  You can pull and edit right in the same program.  You can even make your slideshows, and gallery proofs right there for the shoot/burners.
Worth every penny and then some!


----------

